# Anyone ever see these in person?



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

http://rksport.com/product/p_66665105/view_detail Sounds kinda cool... and some people complained about low beams sucking on the new goat... Let me know what you think... :cheers


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

What does "for off road use only" mean exactly?


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Those bulbs aren't DOT approved and can't be used while driving. Around here, the police have been ticketing a lot of people for getting bulbs like these. I'd look elsewhere. Sorry to spoil the fun.

Besides, our bulb base is H11 not 9005.

David


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Napalm (Dec 19, 2004)

I am looking into the Sylvania SilverStar lamp or a true HID conversion.

I had SilverStars on my Riviera and they were great, But I think the Monaro comes with HID lamps. (think Infinity, BMW, Mercedes, etc bright headlights). They would require some extra wiring but the efect would be wonderfull.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Napalm said:


> I am looking into the Sylvania SilverStar lamp or a true HID conversion.
> 
> I had SilverStars on my Riviera and they were great, But I think the Monaro comes with HID lamps. (think Infinity, BMW, Mercedes, etc bright headlights). They would require some extra wiring but the efect would be wonderfull.


 :agree 

I put silverstars on my wife's car. What a difference. The size for the GTO are not out yet.

:cheers


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

they have been cracking down on the light in my area too. I got pulled over for a smokes cover on my Plate.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Hoen lights and HID are the two ways to go for better lighting in these cars. I know that speed inc. offers a HID set up.


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

Don't buy those cheap bulbs, 

1) trying to be an HID poser isn't cool, you wanna know how many mid 90's beat up vehicles driven by kids under 25, I see with fake blue lights?

2) they don't last long, I will admit, I tried them myself a few years back, and I couldn't keep a bulb for the life of me. I put the original stockers back in, that I had saved (just in case) and never had a problem.

3) I've read lots of articles on these "cool blues" and from most of my reading, I've learned that, unless they are true HID's, the blue coated bulb, actually puts out less light. It seems brighter, but when on displayed onto the road, our eyes see yellow better for some reason (something along those lines)

Bottom line, don't waste your time, unless you got the $$$ for HID's


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

:confused :confused :confused :confused :confused 

our eyes see dim yellow better??? 

Although I do agree about wasting your money HID wanabees. 

Come in from the dark........... 

http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/HighPerformance/Silverstar/default.htm

:cheers


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2004)

Clevite 77 said:


> Don't buy those cheap bulbs,
> 
> 1) trying to be an HID poser isn't cool, you wanna know how many mid 90's beat up vehicles driven by kids under 25, I see with fake blue lights?
> 
> ...



Been there, done that.


----------

